# Xorg ignoriert Modeline (Vesa mit 1360x768)

## sky-hawk

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ích versuche nun ewig meinen X mit der Auflösung 1360x768 zu starten, vergebens. Es ist bereits die Modeline in der Xorg.conf vorhanden, jedoch wird diese anscheinend ignoriert. Könnt Ihr den Fehler entdecken? 1024x768 ist kein Problem. 1360x768 wird definitv unterstützt. Habe es einmal mit mit Knoppix geschafft. allerdings war dort die xorg.conf LEER (???). Es ist der aktuellste Kernel installiert und alle Pakete auf dem neusten Stand.

Bitte helft mir, ich muss morgen mittag das Projekt abgeschlossen haben. Es fehlt nur noch dieser eine Punkt. Danke im Voraus!!!

xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier "X.Org Configured"
> 
>     Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

X.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     (II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel
> 
>     (II) Loader magic: 0x9a0
> ...

 quote]

----------

## musv

Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, dass man die Modeline mit einem individuellen Name betiteln musste. Nur die Auflösung reicht da nicht.

----------

## sky-hawk

hi, ich habe als titel die auflösung gewählt, deshalb steht sie in anführungszeichen.

----------

## musv

 *ich wrote:*   

> ...individuellen Name betiteln musste. Nur die Auflösung reicht da nicht.

 

 *sky-hawk wrote:*   

> hi, ich habe als titel die auflösung gewählt, deshalb steht sie in anführungszeichen.

 

Ignore-Mode aktiviert???

Individueller Name != Auflösung. Beispiele: Ente, Suppengruen, Schnuersenkel

----------

## sky-hawk

die komplette xorg.conf steht oben. von ignore ist da nichts zu sehen, habe auch noch nie etwas davon gehört!?

was bzw. wo genau ist das?

----------

## think4urs11

 *sky-hawk wrote:*   

> die komplette xorg.conf steht oben. von ignore ist da nichts zu sehen, habe auch noch nie etwas davon gehört!?
> 
> was bzw. wo genau ist das?

 

Was musv wohl eigentlich sagen wollte ist das er denkt du hättest seine Antwort nicht komplett gelesen/verstanden oder eben ignoriert, daher 'ignore-mode'. Hat also mit deinem Problem an sich nichts zu tun.

@musv: 15+18 (und ja, ich hab grade mal meinen kleinlichen heute  :Wink:  )

----------

## musv

Die 15 lass ich mir ja mal noch an den Schädel werfen. Aber wo schittebön ich hier beleidigend geworden?

sky-hawk:

Ich hatte mehrere Jahre einen Festfrequenzmonitor in Betrieb. Der funktionierte ausschließlich mit Modeline (1024x768 bei exakt 75 Hz mit negativer horizontaler und vertikaler Polarisation). Ich hatte dazu immer die normale Auflösung als Name angegeben - so wie du eben. Im Unterschied zu Dir hatte ich den Nvidia-Treiber benutzt. Irgendwann ging der Monitor einfach nicht mehr. Grund: Das System der Modelines wurde umgestellt. Es wurden keine Modelinebezeichnungen wie "1024x768@85" mehr akzeptiert. Der Grund ist nachvollziehbar, da du somit dieselbe Bezeichnung wie bei den normalen Standardauflösungen hast. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass das nur für den Nvidia-Treiber galt. Es ist aber zumindest ein Ansatz bei Deiner Fehlersuche bei Dir. Die Modeline müsste dann also so heißen:

```
ModeLine "Apfelmus" 85.50 1360 1424 1536 1792 768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync
```

Und den "Apfelmus" trägst du dann analog dazu auch bei den Modes in der Screen-Section ein. 

Falls das nicht geht, überprüf halt erstmal:

- ob der Vesa-Treiber überhaupt eigene Modelines unterstützt. 

- ob Deine Modeline gültig ist. 

Zweiteres machst du über xvidtune.

Als nächstes (vielleicht auch als erstes) solltest du mal überprüfen, ob es nicht noch einen anderen Treiber für Deine Graka gibt. Vesa ist in xorg wohl eher ungewöhnlich.

----------

## sky-hawk

also den igno-mode habe ich nicht aktiviert  :Wink: . Ich dachte ich hätte geantwortet

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ModeLine "Apfelmus" 85.50 1360 1424 1536 1792 768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync
> 
> 

 

Habe es auch damit einmal ausprobiert (natürlich mit entsprechenden Werten). Es kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung nur halt mit dem Namen "Apfelmus" (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben).

Einen anderen Treiber habe ich bereits vorher probiert, was jedoch immer zum Einfrieren des X-Server geführt hat... 

inzwischen habe ich folgende Lösung gefunden:

Im Kernel habe ich alle Framebuffer-Treiber (nv, intel, ati) entfernt und nur noch im DRI-Bereich entsprechend als Module ausgewählt. Allerdings habe ich das Modul i915 DEAKTIVIERT, da hier die meisten Probleme bestanden.

Beim Booten wird nun durch den Eintrag in der "/etc/modprobe.de/modules.autoload/2.6" einfach das Modul i810 geladen.

In der xorg.conf habe ich den Treiber von "vesa" auf "intel" gesetzt und damit funktioniert (bisher) alles sehr gut.

Das Problem, dass das Bild sehr weit nach rechts versetzt was habe ich dur Anpassung der Modeline gelöst. Hierzu habe ich mit experimentiert. Das Ergebnis war folgendes:

vorher:

```
Section "Monitor"

 Identifier "Monitor0"

 #HorizSync 28.0 - 96.0 

 #VertRefresh 50.0 - 75.0 

 Modeline "1360x768@60" 85.50 1360 1424 1536 1792 768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync 

EndSection
```

nachher:

```

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier "Monitor0"

 #HorizSync 28.0 - 96.0 

 #VertRefresh 50.0 - 75.0 

 Modeline "1360x768@60_le32" 85.50 1360 1568 1680 1780 768 771 777 795

 #Powermanagment aus

 Option "dpms" "off"

 Option "dpms" "false"

 

 #Schriften lesbar machen

 DisplaySize 349 196

EndSection
```

Damit läuft nun erstmal. Ach übrigens wurde hier ein Samsung LE32S81B verwendet, falls jemand die selben Probleme hat. Angeschlossen wurde dieser vom VGA-Ausgang der Karte zum VGA-Eingang des Monitors.

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Wieso wird die von mir erstellte Modeline von keinem Tool automatisch erkannt? 

Und noch eine Frage: Beim Präsentationsrechner wird der TV wohl am DVI-Ausgang der Karte an den VGA-Eingang des TVs angeschlossen. Sind hier Probleme zu erwarten? Leider kann ich nicht viel zur Hardware sagen, ausser dass es ne Intelkarte mit DVI sein soll!?

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

> Aber wo schittebön ich hier beleidigend geworden?

 

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ignore-Mode aktiviert???

 

Wie schon gesagt: _kleinlich betrachtet_ ließt sich diese Aussage (auch bedingt durch die 'doppelte Unterstreichung' aka '???') als 'Liest du eigentlich auch mal was ich schreibe(, Noob)?'

Es ist zumindest relativ deutlich ein 'argggl ... nüürff' herauslesbar. Verbuchen wir's unter grenzwertig (aber noch am positiven Ende des Grenzbereichs, also 'minor problem').

----------

